# Solved: SGH-t769 (galaxy S Blaze) hard reset wont work



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

I recently bought it, and it was working great up until this morning when I find that for some reason its at the "touch the android to begin" to I touch it, and I get "Sorry The process process .com.android.providers.calendar has stopped, unexpectedly, please try again. I force close and another message pops up android.process.acore has stopped please try again" I close that, and I get the application google services framework (process.com.google.process.gapps) has stopped please try again. I close that.and I get "the process com.google.process.gapps has stopped unexpecedtly, please try again" I try bypassing that screen entirely by using the 4 corners trick. (top left, top right, bottom right bottom left) and I get to the wizard screen only there is only the banner that says wizard screen and nothing else. (and then I get those same errors)


So, I then tried the ol' master reset using the buttons on the outside. and I hold down the power key and the volume buttons and I let go of the power key as the samsung logo comes up then.... nothing, no master boot menu, nothing. eventually, colors show up on the screen, and the backlight goes on to show them grow brighter and brighter and thats it! nothing else.

so, I think my phone might be dead, and that sucks becuase I got it less than two weeks ago!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'd pop the battery for a bit, and if that doesn't work, well, I would assume it's still under some sort of warranty.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

any idea how long? ... the battery not the warrenty


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

no clue...it would depend upon whom you purchased it from. But still, two weeks? I'd be very surprised if they either couldn't fix it or replace it.....


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

I did as was instructed, no dice, no change in the phones weirdness.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm by no means a phone guy (I do have an android, but I detest cell phones in general and work requires I have one), but I'd say that's a dead phone....to quote Python....

that said, may want to wait a day or so to see if one of our phone experts swings by....


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Is this the exact procedure you are using: http://support.t-mobile.com/docs/DOC-8695

Master reset with hardware keys
A master reset restores the original factory settings and may delete your personal data on the internal storage, such as downloaded content, ringtones, images, apps, and contacts. It does not delete data stored on the SIM card or SD card.

If the device menus are frozen or unresponsive, you can master reset using hardware keys. To perform a master reset, follow these steps:

Back up all data on the internal memory. See: Back up & restore
Turn off the device.
Press and hold both Volume Up (Volumen +),Volume Down (Volumen -) and Power (Encendido) keys at the same time.
Release only the Power (Encendido) key when the Samsung logo flashes.
Continue to hold the Volume up (Volumen +) and Volume Down (Volumen -) keys until the Android System Recovery screen appears.
Press the Volume Down (Volumen -) key to highlight Wipe data/factory reset.
Press the Power (Encendido) key to select.
Press the Volume Down (Volumen -) key to highlight Yes - Delete all user data (Sí - Eliminar todos los datos).
Press the Power (Inicio) key to select.
Press the Power (Inicio) key to reboot.

Plus if it's two weeks old it's covered by the cell provider or place of purchase or the manufacturer for warranty support and/or repair/replacement.


----------



## shyataroo (Oct 6, 2006)

yes. except I cannot get to the screen that gives me that option. which is to say that instead of that screen popping up, I get a black screen followed by a bunch of pixels showing up...

OH EDIT: ITS FIXED.


----------

